# String Beans or Haricot Verts



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: OMG.....and I never use that expression...but these green beans are SO GOOD! My lovely sis brought me a big bag of fresh green beans from her garden. She is so, so sweet. Anyway, just cooked a bunch for lunch. I snipped the ends, broke them in 3 inch pieces and then blanched for 5 minutes in salted water, took them out, dried them and then sauteed them in olive oil and salt and pepper....I cannot believe how incredibly good they are. Sometimes I amaze myself!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

try them with fresh garlic sauteed in them...omg..yum....I never had fresh green beans til a few years ago..go figure! I love them!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

just the sort of food i like,takes minutes to cook,thanks for posting pumpkin5!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> try them with fresh garlic sauteed in them...omg..yum....I never had fresh green beans til a few years ago..go figure! I love them!


:jol: Yes, the recipe called for garlic..but my husband doesn't love it so I left it out....would probably have made it better.....God, they are so good.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love to eat them raw, my favorite way. And my dog loves them raw too. She'll sit and eat them as long as I continue to feed her. I don't think she has an off switch.


----------

